# Bank-Opening hours



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hope someone can help,
What times are the banks closing in the afternoons at present, while it is still winter?, I have got my motor tax form which I need to pay into one of the banks listed on the back, however it does not list my own Bank Lloyds, so does this mean I couldn't set up a standing order via our Lloyds branch in Denia?. If I use many of the other ones listed can I just pay them cash for the car road tax. Thank you.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

2 pm I think.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you, Alcalania, I will go tomorrow then.


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

fergie said:


> Hope someone can help,
> What times are the banks closing in the afternoons at present, while it is still winter?, I have got my motor tax form which I need to pay into one of the banks listed on the back, however it does not list my own Bank Lloyds, so does this mean I couldn't set up a standing order via our Lloyds branch in Denia?. If I use many of the other ones listed can I just pay them cash for the car road tax. Thank you.


Sabadell, Denia .. open til 2pm and all day on Thursdays, up until 31 March when the timetable is slightly different.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Banks here close at 2 pm all year round


----------

